# fujihiro chisels from chutaro imai at hidatool.com



## gko

Hey, thanks for the review on these chisels. I bought the single hollow Fujihiro and Masashige chisels at Hida and found them to be amazing. It seems like you should be able to sharpen any chisel to the same degree and only the duration of sharpness varies but I can't get any of my other chisels to cut like these. Also stays sharp far longer than my other chisels. The Masashige seemed to need less work on first sharpening but they both sharpen easily after the first sharpening. When I visited Japan I learned to flatten the back with a steel plate and carborundum powder. I use an 80 grit powder which crushes down to about 2000 grit then finish on 8000 stone. Don't scrape or drag the edge on the bottom of mortises as they chip doing that. I use a cheaper softer chisel to scrape the bottoms since the softer metals don't chip so easily. I'm always amazed at how smooth it leaves the surface and I seem to cut much more precisely with these chisels.


----------



## Alaskaman

Great info thanks!


----------

